# Static or DHCP on simple system



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a very simple WHDVR system; a Genie and HR21-700. The internet connection is via a CAT5e from my router (Linksys e3000) to a black device labeled "Connected Home Adapter". 

The IP addresses are currently being served by DHCP. I have no problems in the couple days this has been installed but I was wondering if there is any advantage to a static IP or is DHCP fine?

BTW, is the black device labeled "Connected Home Adapter" a CCK or what? It has a green label and DCA2SR0-01 id on it.


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't bother with static, leave it on DHCP. Every time your dvr's reboot (power outage, software update) they're gonna want a new IP, so if they're on static, that'll bork your whole home dvr after the first reboot.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

wrj said:


> BTW, is the black device labeled "Connected Home Adapter" a CCK or what? It has a green label and DCA2SR0-01 id on it.


Yes, that's a hardwire CCK, as opposed to the fairly common Wireless CCK that DirecTV installs.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Johnnie5000 said:


> Don't bother with static, leave it on DHCP. Every time your dvr's reboot (power outage, software update) they're gonna want a new IP, so if they're on static, that'll bork your whole home dvr after the first reboot.


I disagree with this. I have static for both of my HRs and have never had it "bork" on reboots. I have the Waltz remote application for controlling the DVRs and you need to enter the IP of the DVR for this to work. So if left as dynamic IP and you did a reboot, you won't necessarily get the same IP address. The DHCP should, since it stores the MAC address for attached devices. But, I found this to be a problem a while back and went with static IP. The scheme I use to assign the static address was to use the HR model number as the last octet of the IP.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm totally with jd on this. I assign IP addresses within my router's range, but well above those it's likely to hand out. It's been rock solid for two years. Have used Waltz's fine work, but now mostly use the iPad app. YMMV.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It would seem the answer to the OP is that either way will work.

I prefer IP reservations, but the alternative can do the job too.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Seems fairly simple here:
I use DHCP [for years] and don't have any problems.

"If/when" I would have a problem, "then" I'd change to static to see if it helped.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Seems fairly simple here:
> I use DHCP [for years] and don't have any problems.
> 
> "If/when" I would have a problem, "then" I'd change to static to see if it helped.


Sounds like a good plan...and based on your expertise...a very good plan.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I use DHCP Reservations to assign a Quasi Static IP Address (technically not the same thing as a True Static IP Address but since it reassigns the same IP Address when it Renews the Lease to the Mac Address it is essentially a Static IP Address since the IP Address Never changes).

Or use a True "Static" IP Address assigned outside of the DHCP Range. Both will work and DHCP Reservations has worked for me and many many others here at DBSTALK.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Johnnie5000 said:


> Don't bother with static, leave it on DHCP. Every time your dvr's reboot (power outage, software update) they're gonna want a new IP, so if they're on static, that'll bork your whole home dvr after the first reboot.


I'll have to disagree with this one also. All my HRs and anything else in the house that's not mobile have had static IPs since the day they were connected. (except nomad - it has a reservation simply because you can't set a static on it)

No borking at all . . . haven't touched anyting from an IP problem after any power outage, software update at all.

The biggest disadvantage I've seen with DHCP is some routers aren't reliable in passing out or renewing an address. . . or either the device isn't reliable in accepting it.

The other disadvantage is occasionally a device will get a new address because of being offline too long or a software update. That makes troubleshooting difficult if something is quirky.

I keep a list of IPs / devices and have a batch file on my desktop that pings every DVR and important device on my network. I can quickly tell who's there and who's not.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> The biggest disadvantage I've seen with DHCP is some routers aren't reliable in passing out or renewing an address. . . or either the device isn't reliable in accepting it.


This is the most common reason to change to static.
My router "plays nice", so I use DHCP.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

DHCP reservations here. Always been this way. 2-33 assigned at the moment. Works great. Like it nice and tidy.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

I use DHCP reservations and have without issue since the HRs have had network capabilities.

I use .34 for my HR34, .24 for my HR24, and .22 for my HR22, which makes it all so nice and easy to identify in the router logs and lists.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I use static, but assign the address on the HRs. I move receivers around a lot for testing, so it's easier for me to remember that whatever receiver in the family room is 192.168.1.201, kitchen is .202, living room .203, [...], et al.

I just go to" Network", "Advanced" on each receiver, and plug in the address I want there. Since it's already got 3/4 of the address via DHCP, I just have to change the last three numbers.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Johnnie5000 said:


> Don't bother with static, leave it on DHCP. Every time your dvr's reboot (power outage, software update) they're gonna want a new IP, so if they're on static, that'll bork your whole home dvr after the first reboot.


Incorrect... If you set static IP's the DVRs will not look for an IP on each reboot, they'll already have one. A Static IP will not "bork" anything.

I've never run anything other than Static IPs and I've not had any IP related issues, ever.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

zkc16 said:


> I use DHCP reservations and have without issue since the HRs have had network capabilities.
> 
> I use .34 for my HR34, .24 for my HR24, and .22 for my HR22, which makes it all so nice and easy to identify in the router logs and lists.


Sounds familiar! Where'd you get that system?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. Static IP's and Reserved IP's work just fine. 

Just as a reminder about them...

A static IP is one that you set on the device itself. A reserved IP address (DHCP Reservations) is an IP address assigned by the router, however, the same IP address is issued out by the router to a device according to the device's MAC address. If you use actual static IP addresses, you should make sure that the address used is not one that is within the DHCP range that the router uses.

Personally, I prefer DHCP Reservations. Along with knowing what the IP address is of all my devices, I can easily see what the list is by looking in my router setup. I can also change IP addresses easily while just at my computer/tablet/etc. With static IP addresses, you need to go to the device itself to change its IP address and you generally can't see the device's IP address via the router.

- Merg


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Sounds familiar! Where'd you get that system?


Gosh, Laxguy, it's been so long that I don't even remember, but if it was from you, and if you're fishing for what are referred to on other boards as "rep points," then consider yourself duly "repped!"


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> This is the most common reason to change to static.
> My router "plays nice", so I use DHCP.


Just curious VOS, what brand/model of router do you have? I have a ES3000 and it does not do well with DHCP, so I have disconnected the internet from my HR34, so I will not lose all my other HRDVRs.

Thanks for any info, you can give me.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"mjm76" said:


> Just curious VOS, what brand/model of router do you have? I have a ES3000 and it does not do well with DHCP, so I have disconnected the internet from my HR34, so I will not lose all my other HRDVRs.
> 
> Thanks for any info, you can give me.


Try using DHCP Reservatlions and also if you can, extend the DHCP Lease Time to the max possible. This has generally resolved the problem with DHCP and Whole Home issues.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

zkc16 said:


> Gosh, Laxguy, it's been so long that I don't even remember, but if it was from you, and if you're fishing for what are referred to on other boards as "rep points," then consider yourself duly "repped!"


:hurah: Heh. You netted the fisherman here. Haven't run across "rep points" but afaik, I am the first one to have talked about it. Thanks for the cool reply!


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

If everything works correctly, there is little difference between static IPs, DHCP assigned and reserved DHCP addresses. Once a node is assigned an IP address via DHCP it is unlikely to change unless there is a complete power outage. Even if the router is restarted, most nodes will ask to renew their existing address and so nothing will change.

If your router is flakey and doesn't manage IPs correctly, I think you'd have bigger problems than just MRV issues. I once had a router with this problem - it would periodically simply stop responding to DHCP requests - and I saw the problem with the PCs and printers on my network before any MRV issues cropped up.

In the days of TiVo DVRs running TiVoWeb it was convenient to have static IPs so that you knew which IP to use to access a particular DVR. These days, unless you have a specific reason to use static or reserved IPs, I don't see any performance related reasons to not just go with the default of DHCP.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

This would be my recommendation as well.

I've used 2 different routers and just plain old DHCP with no issues running up to 11 DirectTV receivers in addition to multiple PCs, network AV receivers, network connected TV and BluRay appliances with no issues. Max lease time make sure you have enough addresses in your DHCP "span" to accommodate all devices you are connecting.

If you are running a wireless network from the router as well, make sure you aren't giving out addresses to neighbors by securing it.

I can't help you on routers much unless you've an open budget as my ASUS RT-N66U has come down to appx 160 dollars at Fry's. Not in most peoples budget but worth every cent to me. YMMV. I showed my network admin here at work (whom had sold me on that model ASUS) my iPad's Fing (network application output) and it showed 42 devices and he muttered that it looked like a work output.

Static addressing should be a last resort as it forces maintenance as your network evolves.

There was a 10 best routers paper a few months back on AVS Forum You might want to poke around there if you end up looking for new.

Don "may be just settings or perhaps time for a new router" Bolton



The Merg said:


> Try using DHCP Reservatlions and also if you can, extend the DHCP Lease Time to the max possible. This has generally resolved the problem with DHCP and Whole Home issues.
> 
> - Merg


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

In testing and implementation of WHDVR Service there were many many instances where until the User began using Static IP Addresses or Quasi "Static" IP Addresses assigned by DHCP Reservation List there were problems associated with a disconnect from the Router to Nomad.

After using Static IP Addresses or Quasi "Static" IP Addresses assigned by DHCP Reservation List these Problems disappeared so many here at DBSTALK unanimously prefer Static IP Addresses.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Richierich said:


> [...] many here at DBSTALK unanimously prefer Static IP Addresses.


Right you are, but just to keep things in perspective... there may be a million or more WHDVR customers who don't even know how to spell DHCP whose boxes are getting their IP addresses automatically, presumably without issues.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Right you are, but just to keep things in perspective... there may be a million or more WHDVR customers who don't even know how to spell DHCP whose boxes are getting their IP addresses automatically, presumably without issues.


Yes, but for those who DO have Problems the Solution seems to be a True or Quasi Static IP Address.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

lugnutathome said:


> ...I can't help you on routers much unless you've an open budget as my ASUS RT-N66U has come down to appx 160 dollars at Fry's...


The ASUS RT-N66U is hands down the BEST router I have used in 18 years of home networking. I've had D-Link, Netgear, Linksys, Buffalo, Motorola and others whose names I don't recall, and the ASUS outperforms all of them. If you haven't done so already, you might want to try Merlin's build of the ASUS firmware. You can read about this build (as well as an independant review of it) at the smallnetbuilder forum.

PS: You have me beat, we only have 32 devices on our household LAN.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Richierich said:


> In testing and implementation of WHDVR Service there were many many instances where until the User began using Static IP Addresses or Quasi "Static" IP Addresses assigned by DHCP Reservation List there were problems associated with a disconnect from the Router to Nomad.
> 
> After using Static IP Addresses or Quasi "Static" IP Addresses assigned by DHCP Reservation List these Problems disappeared so many here at DBSTALK unanimously prefer Static IP Addresses.


Well, my approach in networking is "if it isn't boken, don't fix it." Unless someone has a specific issue with connectivity, I see no reason to reccomend they use static IPs. It is more work, requires more technical expertise, and adds maintenance. For most people, DHCP "just works" and provides "play and play" convenience.


----------



## br408408 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been using WHDVR since it was first supported. I had problems at first with boxes dropping off so I switched to static IP's, and haven't had a single problem since. I have my computers on DHCP, but like to use static IP's for things like DVR's and printers. Just seems to be less problems (no problems) this way...and I don't see a down side to using static IP's on these devices.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Diana C" said:


> Well, my approach in networking is "if it isn't boken, don't fix it." Unless someone has a specific issue with connectivity, I see no reason to reccomend they use static IPs. It is more work, requires more technical expertise, and adds maintenance. For most people, DHCP "just works" and provides "play and play" convenience.


Correct. There is nothing wrong with using DHCP, but as stated there are some that have issues with their receivers renewing the DHCP lease. Switching to DHCP Reservations or Static IP Addresses seems to resolve those issues. As such, I don't necessarily recommend switching unless it seems like the issues presented could be resolved by switching.

- Merg


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

br408408 said:


> I have been using WHDVR since it was first supported. I had problems at first with boxes dropping off so I switched to static IP's, and haven't had a single problem since [...]


I could be wrong, but I think in the early days of MRV there were some issues with DHCP lease acquisition and renewal in some folks' setups that DirecTV has long since put to bed. Not unlike the early days of HDMI compatibility. It's probably not easy to come up with an implementation that works with everyone else's hardware on day one.


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

Steve said:


> I could be wrong, but I think in the early days of MRV there were some issues with DHCP lease acquisition and renewal in some folks' setups that DirecTV has long since put to bed. Not unlike the early days of HDMI compatibility. It's probably not easy to come up with an implementation that works with everyone else's hardware on day one.


I wish that was true but my WHDVR(MRV) works fine as long as I don't have the internet connected. Of course I can not do on demand, but if I connect my internet back the boxes start dropping off and I am having to restart my receivers all the time.

I have not figured out how to do an infinite lease on my E3000 router yet, which would probably solve the dropping of the boxes in WHDVR setup. I can only do a 7 day lease, not an infinite.

If anyone knows how to do a infinite lease for my E3000 CISCO router, please let me know.

Thanks,,,


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mjm76 said:


> I wish that was true but my WHDVR(MRV) works fine as long as I don't have the internet connected. Of course I can not do on demand, but if I connect my internet back the boxes start dropping off and I am having to restart my receivers all the time.
> 
> I have not figured out how to do an infinite lease on my E3000 router yet, which would probably solve the dropping of the boxes in WHDVR setup. I can only do a 7 day lease, not an infinite.
> 
> ...


A common "fix" is to use a static IP outside of the DHCP reserved range.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> A common "fix" is to use a static IP outside of the DHCP reserved range.


+1

- Merg


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

mjm76 said:


> I wish that was true but my WHDVR(MRV) works fine as long as I don't have the internet connected. Of course I can not do on demand, but if I connect my internet back the boxes start dropping off and I am having to restart my receivers all the time.
> 
> I have not figured out how to do an infinite lease on my E3000 router yet, which would probably solve the dropping of the boxes in WHDVR setup. I can only do a 7 day lease, not an infinite.
> 
> ...


I have a E3000 but I use Tomato firmware. But what you are talking about is possibly a reserved DHCP address. It never changes. But I don't have the linksys firmware loaded to help you. Maybe do a google search. Also, you can do a static ip. You do that on the DVR itself.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wrj said:


> I have a E3000 but I use Tomato firmware. But what you are talking about is possibly a reserved DHCP address. It never changes. But I don't have the linksys firmware loaded to help you. Maybe do a google search. Also, you can do a static ip. You do that on the DVR itself.


Most stock firmwares don't allow an unlimited lease time. DHCP Reservation is not an unlimited lease. It is just a way to tell the router that every time the lease is renewed to use a specific IP address for the specified MAC address.

- Merg


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Most stock firmwares don't allow an unlimited lease time.


Stock Firmware, what is this foreign tongue you speak?


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Most stock firmwares don't allow an unlimited lease time. DHCP Reservation is not an unlimited lease. It is just a way to tell the router that every time the lease is renewed to use a specific IP address for the specified MAC address.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks for clearing that up. But would static ip help with what was originally asked?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wrj said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. But would static ip help with what was originally asked?





> The IP addresses are currently being served by DHCP. I have no problems in the couple days this has been installed but I was wondering if there is any advantage to a static IP or is DHCP fine?


I don't see any advantage.
Changing to static is good "when you have problems".


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> Stock Firmware, what is this foreign tongue you speak?


I'm assuming what is meant that for a E3000, _stock firmware_ is what came with it. That is, the Linksys firmware.

There are 3rd party firmwares which can replace the original firmware and provide additional functionality. For some Linksys routers, there is Tomato or DD-WRT 3rd party firmwares which can replace the original manufacture's firmware.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I don't see any advantage.
> Changing to static is good "when you have problems".


+1

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wrj said:


> I'm assuming what is meant that for a E3000, _stock firmware_ is what came with it. That is, the Linksys firmware.
> 
> There are 3rd party firmwares which can replace the original firmware and provide additional functionality. For some Linksys routers, there is Tomato or DD-WRT 3rd party firmwares which can replace the original manufacture's firmware.


That's exactly what I meant. I use DD-WRT on my Linksys routers, although I previously used Tomato. At the time I started using it, the Linksys firmware didn't allow DHCP Reservations, which I am a big fan of.

- Merg


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

The Merg said:


> That's exactly what I meant. I use DD-WRT on my Linksys routers, although I previously used Tomato. At the time I started using it, the Linksys firmware didn't allow DHCP Reservations, which I am a big fan of.
> 
> - Merg


I use Tomato on my main E3000 router and DD-WRT on my E1000 used as a AP.

I noticed all the Directv DVRs I have used play very well with my Linksys routers and prior routers using DHCP. I'm thankful for that.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

wrj said:


> I'm assuming what is meant that for a E3000, _stock firmware_ is what came with it. That is, the Linksys firmware.
> 
> There are 3rd party firmwares which can replace the original firmware and provide additional functionality. For some Linksys routers, there is Tomato or DD-WRT 3rd party firmwares which can replace the original manufacture's firmware.


Lol I should have included a smiley, I was just poking fun at The Merg. Yeah I run DD-WRT on my E3000 (SVN revision 19519).

An on topic I have always used Static Leases for all my devices but I also set the IP manually in the D* equipment. Has always worked great and no network dropouts.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Yup. Static IP's and Reserved IP's work just fine.
> 
> Just as a reminder about them...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, I've learned something today.
I've always used DHCP reservations, but had always thought those were static IPs. Now I know the difference.
PS: I never claimed to be a networking expert


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Yup. Static IP's and Reserved IP's work just fine.
> 
> Just as a reminder about them...
> 
> ...


I use DHCP with reserved addresses also. The only issue I have had is recently my router was thought to be acting up (really wasn't, It was a provider issue) and I was required to reset the router to factory defaults. This deleted the internal DHCP reervation table and I had to reset several remote control apps that needed to know the IPs. Otherwise it works fine.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

azarby said:


> I use DHCP with reserved addresses also. The only issue I have had is recently my router was thought to be acting up (really wasn't, It was a provider issue) and I was required to reset the router to factory defaults. This deleted the internal DHCP reervation table and I had to reset several remote control apps that needed to know the IPs. Otherwise it works fine.


Yup. With DHCP Reservations and Static IP Addresses, each has its own benefits and downsides. You found out the downside to DHCP Reservations.

- Merg


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

Diana C said:


> The ASUS RT-N66U is hands down the BEST router I have used in 18 years of home networking. I've had D-Link, Netgear, Linksys, Buffalo, Motorola and others whose names I don't recall, and the ASUS outperforms all of them. If you haven't done so already, you might want to try Merlin's build of the ASUS firmware.


 I am new to wireless. I installed an RT-N66U, because of the favorable reviews at AVS, to run my new Ipad Mini. I have a small set up with a ROKU XS, ATV3, and OPPO 83, G5 Mac Pro PPC by ethernet, and the Mini by wireless. It has been surprisingly simple and trouble free to set up. I am using DHCP
. 
I am using WPA-2 personal, Is that an appropriate setting. I have a WD portable drive and I can see it on the Mac and Mini, but I can't figure out how to delete and add to it from the Mac or Mini, is there a way. I want to try setting up VPN but am concerned about screwing something up.

I have Centurytel DSL, going to an old non wifi Actiontec router and the ASUS by ethernet to it. Should I be concerned about settings on the Actiontec will it slow the ASUS down? Would Merlin help with a simple set up like mine? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks ron


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

Could anyone answer any of the questions, please? Thanks ron


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Thanks for the explanation, I've learned something today.
> I've always used DHCP reservations, but had always thought those were static IPs. Now I know the difference.
> PS: I never claimed to be a networking expert


There are "Quasi" Static IP Addresses assigned by DHCP and RENEWED when DHCP Renews It's Licenses so DHCP Assigns the Same IP Address but with True Static IP Addresses once it is Assigned Outside of the DHCP Range then it will Never have to be Reassigned or Renewed as in the case of DHCP Reservations!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Merg said:


> Personally, I prefer DHCP Reservations. Along with knowing what the IP address is of all my devices, I can easily see what the list is by looking in my router setup. I can also change IP addresses easily while just at my computer/tablet/etc. With static IP addresses, you need to go to the device itself to change its IP address and you generally can't see the device's IP address via the router.


I have the very same setup and also prefer it for the reasons you mention. It has proven to be an extremely reliable network infrastructure here.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am new to wireless. I installed an RT-N66U, because of the favorable reviews at AVS, to run my new Ipad Mini. I have a small set up with a ROKU XS, ATV3, and OPPO 83, G5 Mac Pro PPC by ethernet, and the Mini by wireless. It has been surprisingly simple and trouble free to set up. I am using DHCP
.
I am using WPA-2 personal, Is that an appropriate setting. I have a WD portable drive and I can see it on the Mac and Mini, but I can't figure out how to delete and add to it from the Mac or Mini, is there a way. I want to try setting up VPN but am concerned about screwing something up.

I have Centurytel DSL, going to an old non wifi Actiontec router and the ASUS by ethernet to it. Should I be concerned about settings on the Actiontec will it slow the ASUS down? Would Merlin help with a simple set up like mine? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks ron


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

that'll bork your whole home dvr after the first reboot.[/QUOTE]

bork? the last time I heard that word was from The 40 year Old Virgin


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

acostapimps said:


> that'll bork your whole home dvr after the first reboot.
> 
> bork? the last time I heard that word was from The 40 year Old Virgin


Mr. Pimp:

I used that very word 23 hours ago. It's a fine word. And since you're sniffing hard at Dish, perhaps snarky commentary can be reserved for that forum.....


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Laxguy;3165443 said:


> Mr. Pimp:
> 
> I used that very word 23 hours ago. It's a fine word. And since you're sniffing hard at Dish, perhaps snarky commentary can be reserved for that forum.....


Well excuse me for trying to be humorous, and I know what it means by the way


----------

